# not everyone should get a ccw!



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.newsnet5.com/news/local-...oting-himself-in-hand-and-driver-in-both-legs


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Um...Whoops


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hah.... just like with anything else, youll have the idiots who mess something up.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wonder if it was a glock.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

probably a kimber:S


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

confiscated? I would ask for my gun back.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

brand of gun? most likely a high point.
the gun was more than likely taken for safe keeping since the owner was in the hospital.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leupy said:


> brand of gun? most likely a high point.
> 
> 
> > i think bobk owns one of those too.lol. :C


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Now now EZ. Kimber's have a grip and manual safety so I'm sure it wasn't a Kimber. Those platic guns on the other hand put holes in all kinds of people that weren't planning on it. Even cops have been known to poke holes in themselves. High Point... won't even go there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Never fear the plastic pistol, embrace its lightweight and maneuverability... Embrace it..


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

There are some people who probably shouldnt have guns. Nature has a way of eventually pointing out who those people are. Haha!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I know of cops and soldiers that have shot themselves. Just sayin...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

joebertin said:


> I know of cops and soldiers that have shot themselves. Just sayin...




Accidents can happen. They are just a lot more likely to happen while playing with a gun inside a car ?????


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

yonderfishin said:


> There are some people who probably shouldnt have guns. Nature has a way of eventually pointing out who those people are. Haha!


He shud not have a gun 4 sure shooting himself in the hand which served him right..but he also shot his partner and YOU think its funny? its guys like you that dont need a gun... 

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

That's why you keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot. SAFTEY SAFTEY!!!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

avantifishski said:


> He shud not have a gun 4 sure shooting himself in the hand which served him right..but he also shot his partner and YOU think its funny? its guys like you that dont need a gun...
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




The joke was that nature has a way of pointing out those who shouldnt have a gun , not that anyone got hurt. You took it out of context....Lighten up.


I have many years of experience safely handling firearms including military experience , so I am well aware of the seriousness involved.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> The joke was that nature has a way of pointing out those who shouldnt have a gun , not that anyone got hurt. You took it out of context....Lighten up.
> 
> 
> I have many years of experience safely handling firearms including military experience , so I am well aware of the seriousness involved.


i feel we all need to lighten up at times.. those of us that do have experience with firearms through our millitary or LEO background need to give the more unexperienced folks a chance to joke.. 

haha... funny stuff, funny stuff..


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

ezbite said:


> i feel we all need to lighten up at times.. those of us that do have experience with firearms through our millitary or LEO background need to give the more unexperienced folks a chance to joke..
> 
> haha... funny stuff, funny stuff..


Nothing funny about getting Shot...

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

avantifishski said:


> Nothing funny about getting Shot...
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



You are absolutely correct sir.......... but grown idiots who get hurt playing with a loaded gun inside a car get the "Darwin award". Maybe they were just innocently playing with the gun , or maybe as sitting in a car might suggest , they either committed or were attempting to commit a crime.....we cant know for sure , but it does make ya wonder what they were doing. Would be ironic if they might have been in the process of a drive by shooting or getting ready to rob a store and goofed it up this way. We arent talking about children as far as I know , that would be terrible , .........and luckily nobody died. Hopefully they are a lot wiser now with a lesson learned.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

why do you keep saying they? He shot his friend he obviously doesnt need a gun. and if you find sumthing funny about this then shame on you..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

How do we know he was "playing" with the weapon?
Perhaps he was preparing to enter a CPZ and was required by law to disarm.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

BigV said:


> How do we know he was "playing" with the weapon?
> Perhaps he was preparing to enter a CPZ and was required by law to disarm.


He might not have been playing with it. Couldn't tell you how many people I've seen at the range that pick up a gun with their finger on the trigger. In that case, I politely and respectfully ask them to keep their finger off the trigger until they are ready to fire.

If they don't, I leave and come back when they're gone.

Too much excitement for me.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Picture the situation... this would have been hard to accomplish from the backseat , almost HAD to be from the front seat next to the driver so they were most likely discussing the gun as the driver watched the shooter do whatever he was doing. Then how do you shoot through through your hand and into the drivers leg ?.....the weapon is pointed at the driver and your hand is in front of the barrel , thats how ....how much of this situation makes any responsible sense ? And thats why they were " playing" with the gun. Define any other situation where a loaded gun in a car went through the shooters hand and and into the drivers leg....how in the heck is that gonna happen unless playing around with a loaded weapon inside a car ?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

joebertin said:


> I know of cops and soldiers that have shot themselves. Just sayin...


Cop Leg is what my buddy calls it. Yeah, hilarious!! :dont-know:


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's East Cleveland - 'nuff said.


----------



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

just sayin


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

That is what I am seeing at the range and in the field. Men who have been in the military, men who have or are policemen, men who have hunted all their life . Men that know better to ever point a weapon at anyone . The last one scared me so bad I will never be around him ever with a gun. When I saw what he was doing and screamed at him what are you doing , His reply honest to god was IT ISN'T LOADED . You have to stay alert to stay alive don't trust anyone with a gun. Breech open at all times when you are not shooting muzzle pointed downrange or at the ground at all times. Nothing else ! Anything but that will get someone shot could ruin the rest of your life knowing you didn't follow protocol. Speak up if they are being unsafe.


----------

